# First gig tomorrow; thrilled/terrified



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

My after work band is playing our first gig tomorrow at the company holiday lunch. This is my first gig ever (I'm 55). Four songs, 17 min of terror. Oh I have to sing lead as well. Can't wait.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Good luck.

Break a leg.

Enjoy the chicks.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Go man, go !
Have fun !


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Have a blast. You’ll wish it was longer once you’re done.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

LanceT said:


> Have a blast. You’ll wish it was longer once you’re done.


 ^
This!

Sheer terror then total disappointment that it’s over then when can I do it again.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Those are long songs!

Have fun! Remember, the audience doesnt know what you do.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Enjoy and dont worry, its such a great feeling, natural high, no pot needed.LOL


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

marcos said:


> Enjoy and dont worry, its such a great feeling, natural high, no pot needed.LOL


Or wanted.

There's a time and a place for everything and for me, work or a gig (or especially a gig at work) means straight and sober.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

If your glasses are for near-sightedness, take em off and don't wear them on stage. Don't focus on the crowd (corporate gigs can suck because it's a often a normally well lit room vs a dark bar). Get lost in the music and everything else will fall into place. Break a leg.

Incidentally I also have a gig at work today. Not me first though. Department Christmas party, and my team is doing 3 songs. Choir with 2 guitars, so that's allowed me to dumb down the part I'm playing and keep beat with a hihat I brought in.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Luck.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just a word or two: Stage-diving at work-related gigs is generally frowned upon. And try to avoid "wardrobe malfunctions". They make for a rather uncomfortable Monday morning.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

nbs2005 said:


> My after work band is playing our first gig tomorrow at the company holiday lunch. This is my first gig ever (I'm 55). Four songs, 17 min of terror. Oh I have to sing lead as well. Can't wait.


Start with something easy and make sure you get there early to warm up. No one will notice you making mistakes so have fun!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Just a word or two: Stage-diving at work-related gigs is generally frowned upon. And try to avoid "wardrobe malfunctions". They make for a rather uncomfortable Monday morning.


You forgot to mention the chicks.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> You forgot to mention the chicks.


You're right. *CHICKS*, man. 

Wait, aren't there workplace policies against that?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> You're right. *CHICKS*, man.
> 
> Wait, aren't there workplace policies against that?


Sorry, for just a minute I was wearing my 70s rose coloured glasses, when political correctness had not yet poisoned society.

Ok, instead of chicks, let's go with valued colleagues of all genders.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> Start with something easy and make sure you get there early to warm up. No one will notice you making mistakes so have fun!


This! I have to remind myself that people are rooting for you. They're in your corner. They want you to do well, not watching for every little mistake. Entertain them! Think about the praise that's coming later.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats! Have a great time. Just tell yourself that you know the material, it's no different on-stage than in the practice room. Once you get going, it'll get much easier.

Also, *find something to do while you're waiting! *This was my biggest problem early-on. I always got antsy waiting-around to start, so make sure you have something to occupy your time - tuning guitars, dusting the pedalboard so it looks great, hand-writing a setlist, anything that will keep you busy until it's time to start.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds like a perfect way to break the ice to me. 4 songs and people you know. You will be fine. knock 'em dead!


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Oh wow, that was *so much fun! *A few little gaffs but nothing terrible. Got lots of positive comments. I screwed up the second verse of Down by the River, so I added the madness and sorrow line to the 3rd verse. Worked well and my band mates were impressed! Final count was 412 people. I need to figure out how to do that more often! 

Thanks for the support folks.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

nbs2005 said:


> Oh wow, that was *so much fun! *A few little gaffs but nothing terrible. Got lots of positive comments. I screwed up the second verse of Down by the River, so I added the madness and sorrow line to the 3rd verse. Worked well and my band mates were impressed! Final count was 412 people. I need to figure out how to do that more often!
> 
> Thanks for the support folks.


That's a big ass crowd! Well done


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

On the Guitar Wank podcast, Bruce Forman said...something to the effect...

GuitarWank - episode 27 - July 18, 2016

starting at about...36:50, on preparation

Bruce starts at 38:40, and starting again about nerves at 43:00
specifically 45:30

"Nervousness is energy." Rely on your fellow musicians.

"You let the energy go and direct it in a positive way."


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Break a leg.
> 
> Enjoy the chicks.


You could handout depends coupons with no expiry date!! Lol. Just kidding, I’m sure most of your coworkers can contain themselves. 

On a serious note (Ab), watch for the mosh pit. Can get pretty scary after some strong coffee.


----------

